
Ask HN: Best internal wikis? - akgerber
The same question was almost 5 years ago:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=3933429
But that&#x27;s a very long time in the internet world.<p>In my research, there doesn&#x27;t seem to be a new Wiki that&#x27;s unseated MediaWiki— what are people using, and what do people like or dislike, in the world of wikis today?
======
thecrumb
I run a local instance of Dokuwiki locally... plain text, no database required
([https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki](https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki))

------
ahazred8ta
YMMV, but "TWiki is the most popular wiki used behind corporate firewall; it
gets downloaded 3,000 times a month and is in use by the majority of Fortune
500 companies." \--- It's free...
[http://www.wikimatrix.org/show/TWiki](http://www.wikimatrix.org/show/TWiki)

------
user5994461
The user interface for MediaWiki is poor. It is somewhat challenging for
people who are not technical.

For instance, you can't easily upload a picture, or select a text to put as
title, or add links. Most of the time you'll be forced to write wiki code
manually.

~~~
douche
MediaWiki is pretty terrible. In particular their table markup is just
atrocious - at least the way our setup is configured; there might be a better
variant.

It makes Sharepoint seem pleasurable, which is a feat indeed.

------
dwringer
We're using Apache Bloodhound, but only minimally by about 2 people. It does
what it's supposed to do; that's the only thing I can say about it. There
definitely seems to be room for improvement.

